# how to fix premature ejaculation [DEFINITIVE GUIDE]



## Lorsss (Nov 1, 2019)

why did I post this thread in the looksmaxing section? because you will look like an absolute beta male when you finally get laid, but you can't last longer than 2 minutes without cumming.


*what is premature ejaculation?*
premature ejaculation is a condition affecting men who expel semen within few minutes of sexual intercourse.
there are many theories that try to explain the causes of premature ejaculation, but many of them blame lack of sex or excessive masturbation during puberty.
if theese theories are true many incels will suffer premature ejaculation when they ascend.


*my experience*
when I lost virginity at 21 y/o, I noticed I had no control on my ejaculation and I used to cum after a very short time, even though the one girl I have fucked was fat and unattractive.


*how to fix premature ejactulation:*
basically there are two way: you can either prostatemaxx to increase the liquid in your prostate so you can cum twice in one sexual intercoruse, or try to block chemically your ejaculation so you cum once after a long sexual intercourse.


*how to prostatemaxx*
- don't masturbate on days before the sexual intercourse
- have a healthy lifestyle and diet
- reduce your finasteride intake (0.05mg is enough to cut 50% of your DHT)
- take ashwagandha



*how to block your ejaculation chemically*
DXM is a over-the-counter cough suppressant sold in pills and syrup, americancels can find it even in wallmart stores, while in europe it's avaiable in pharmacies.
I discovered DXM can fix premature ejaculation two years ago: I tripped with 220mg of DXM and later noticed I could not ejaculate at all in the next 5 days.
Despite the ejaculation block, I could still have a good boner and masturbate for a long time.
in order to delay the ejaculation, I suggest a dosage between 30mg and 50mg, taken 2 hours before having sex. Keep in mind the effects of DXM varies from person to person.

tips for DXM users:
- don't eat citrus fruits and don't drink alcohol if you are going to take DXM.
- obviously don't combine DXM with drugs, for example the combination of DXM and MAOis drugs is deadly.


----------



## nastynas (Nov 1, 2019)

its like teaching how to drift to someone who dont know how to drive but thanks anyway bro


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 1, 2019)

Please make a guide on delayed ejaculation, or numb dick syndrome


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 1, 2019)

Premature ejac = high T


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Nov 1, 2019)

Browsing this site and idealizing male aesthetics will over time undoubtedly help users with this problem, if you're fucking a female that is.

Also, where's the guide for fixing delayed ejaculation?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> Premature ejac = high T


i wish i didn't had this trait


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 1, 2019)

streege said:


> i wish i didn't had this trait


Just go on for a second round


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> Just go on for a second round


prolly go to 10th round tbh at this rate


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 1, 2019)

nastynas said:


> its like teaching how to drift to someone who dont know how to drive but thanks anyway bro


well, could help masturbating too you know. And I am Fast and the Furious drive and drifting at that


----------



## beyourself (Nov 1, 2019)

*Envious as fuck with my numb circumcised dick.*​


----------



## jefferson (Nov 1, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Please make a guide on delayed ejaculation, or numb dick syndrome


I was legit happy that I premature ejaculated last night ngl. Numb dick is the worst.

Anyways I was good to go again 3 mins later cause 20mg Cialis + 100mg Viagra + cockring.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Nov 1, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Please make a guide on delayed ejaculation, or numb dick syndrome



Limit masturbation to only once or twice a week. Especially if you're circumcised. Also, take Korean panax ginseng and make sure you're getting enough zinc in your diet. I find that ginseng makes my dick extra sensitive and also has the added benefit of boosting your libido.

Would NOT recommend Cialis/Viagra unless you actually have problems getting it up and maintaining erection.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 1, 2019)

High IQ = Knowing that we are on finasteride


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 1, 2019)

jefferson said:


> I was legit happy that I premature ejaculated last night ngl. Numb dick is the worst.
> 
> Anyways I was good to go again 3 mins later cause 20mg Cialis + 100mg Viagra + cockring.



crazy that you need cialis and viagra to keep an erection despite pinning test


----------



## jefferson (Nov 1, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> crazy that you need cialis and viagra to keep an erection despite pinning test


Oh I don't, it's just fun to be hard as steel for 2 hours straight


----------



## eetfuk (Nov 1, 2019)

I found Priligy works but you have to find what works for you in regards to dosage and the time you take it.


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 1, 2019)

there is also a chinese balm called pau yuen tong, you can find it on ebay

you rub your dick 2 hours before and you can fuck as long as you want


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 1, 2019)

jefferson said:


> I was legit happy that I premature ejaculated last night ngl. Numb dick is the worst.
> 
> Anyways I was good to go again 3 mins later cause 20mg Cialis + 100mg Viagra + cockring.


It feels like shit and it makes sex literally a cardio session. I don't even look forward to sex anymore its just me jacking off after sweating and getting red faced 

do u think no fap 2 weeks would reset it?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> do u think no fap 2 weeks would reset it?


the longer the nofap the better for the pee pee


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 1, 2019)

streege said:


> the longer the nofap the better for the pee pee


Or using a loose fleshlight maybe


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 1, 2019)

Can someone explain to me why sometimes I nut in the first few minutes, and other times I can’t ejaculate when I’m with a girl no matter how hard I try.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Can someone explain to me why sometimes I nut in the first few minutes, and other times I can’t ejaculate when I’m with a girl no matter how hard I try.


Might be how relaxed/anxious/turned on you are with the girl


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 1, 2019)

My cock gets super hard and my tip looks like a mushroom that is about to explode

Then I get ridden...I’m not feeling much of anything while she’s having a good time...

I pick her up...put her on her stomach, put my body over her and fuck her ass hard while on top of her..

I cum from that in 2 minutes max

Overall sex like 5 minutes

This literally describes my last 3 times having sex unironically

Then can’t get hard for a second round due to finasteride...wasted a half a bottle of cialis chugging it only to go one five minute round..

Then get flu like symptoms as a side effect for the rest of the night and can’t breathe through my nose


----------



## jefferson (Nov 1, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> It feels like shit and it makes sex literally a cardio session. I don't even look forward to sex anymore its just me jacking off after sweating and getting red faced
> 
> do u think no fap 2 weeks would reset it?


Idk about the nofap thing but I know what you mean. I never do cardio so I'm not in good shape. Last night I was covered in a layer of sweat and breathing heavy


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 1, 2019)

From cumming in less than 2 minutes to more than 5 days and 10 hours. That's an improvement.


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 1, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> My cock gets super hard and my tip looks like a mushroom that is about to explode
> 
> Then I get ridden...I’m not feeling much of anything while she’s having a good time...
> 
> ...



you'll get cucked if you keep cumming in 2 min


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 1, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> you'll get cucked if you keep cumming in 2 min


Can’t get cucked if you’re single


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 1, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Can’t get cucked if you’re single



you'll get ghosted then


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 1, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> you'll get ghosted then


Literally got a message from a girl I finished in within 5 minutes saying we should fuck again today after I posted a snap story dead srs 

I see no point in putting effort into sex as long as I get mine..

Dead srs


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 1, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Literally got a message from a girl I finished in within 5 minutes saying we should fuck again today after I posted a snap story dead srs
> 
> I see no point in putting effort into sex as long as I get mine..
> 
> Dead srs



she was disappointed by first time and you left her still horny so she hopes you can have better sex second time 

but if you keep cumming within 2 min and not giving girl pleasure she'll ghost you 

good sex is literally what keeps a foid around


----------



## SurgerySoon (Nov 1, 2019)

Lifelong incel status = right hand doesn't mind premature ejac


----------



## SurgerySoon (Nov 1, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Literally got a message from a girl I finished in within 5 minutes saying we should fuck again today after I posted a snap story dead srs
> 
> I see no point in putting effort into sex as long as I get mine..
> 
> Dead srs



@KEy21 Were you slaying before you got your surgeries? Or did the surgeries change that aspect of your life?


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Nov 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Or using a loose fleshlight maybe



Don't have much experience with fleshlights/onaholes but, I'd try to get a masturbator that has a suction wall mount adapter, or hands free model. You want to get away from the hand/arm motion of stimulating your penis, as it's not anywhere close to the experience of actually fucking.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 2, 2019)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Don't have much experience with fleshlights/onaholes but, I'd try to get a masturbator that has a suction wall mount adapter, or hands free model. You want to get away from the hand/arm motion of stimulating your penis, as it's not anywhere close to the experience of actually fucking.


Got examples? I'm looking to get a masturbator that's gonna fix this only-can-cum-from-stroking-dry-syndrome


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 2, 2019)

Shortest time I can cum is around 15 minutes if she’s really good at blowjob
I can’t cum from vaginal intercourse JFL

Thanks to being circumsized and death grip


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 2, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> @KEy21 Were you slaying before you got your surgeries? Or did the surgeries change that aspect of your life?


I'm a firm believer in that if one can't slay before, they won't slay after. I wasted my time on girlfriends before but had a good lay count when I was single


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 2, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> why did I post this thread in the looksmaxing section? because you will look like an absolute beta male when you finally get laid, but you can't last longer than 2 minutes without cumming.
> 
> 
> *what is premature ejaculation?*
> ...


I maxxed stamina when I was 15.
I used to jerk off for 3 hours in a row during 2016 summer. 
I could go for as long as I wanted. 

All you need to do is edging, concentrating on not cumming until you reach the desired intercorse length


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 2, 2019)

circumcision doesnt have that much effect. serotonin levels, history of diabetes in family, test levels are alsoassociated with premature ejaculation. personally i just take cialis and try to think about homework or something so u dont nut early jfl


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 8, 2019)

Ok so I tried 2 TBS (30 mg of DMX) 2 hours before sex, and I couldn't cum the first session. Then after 2-3 hours I lasted very long and came at my own will. I would recommend 20-25mg dosage 2 hours before. I also take Cialis 30 mins before works very well together.


----------



## narstom (May 23, 2020)

Did any of you, who uses DXM to delay ejaculation, experienced any side effect? Or any increased tolerance to the drug?
I used it, 50mg 2hrs before sex and it did WONDERS (I used to have really bad PE).
But I’m worried about tolerance and side effect, since I’m probably going to use it now and then.
Thanks!


----------



## Lorsss (May 23, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Please make a guide on delayed ejaculation, or numb dick syndrome


just stop fapping


----------



## Lorsss (May 23, 2020)

narstom said:


> Did any of you, who uses DXM to delay ejaculation, experienced any side effect? Or any increased tolerance to the drug?
> I used it, 50mg 2hrs before sex and it did WONDERS (I used to have really bad PE).
> But I’m worried about tolerance and side effect, since I’m probably going to use it now and then.
> Thanks!


DXM just like all psychoactive drugs causes tolerance if you do it too often.
As regards side effects, low dose DXM don't have eny


----------



## Merlix (May 23, 2020)

I can fuck indefinitely and then have to get myself off on her face. Feels bad man.


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 20, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> Ok so I tried 2 TBS (30 mg of DMX) 2 hours before sex, and I couldn't cum the first session. Then after 2-3 hours I lasted very long and came at my own will. I would recommend 20-25mg dosage 2 hours before. I also take Cialis 30 mins before works very well together.


I'm glad to see my advice works


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 20, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I'm glad to see my advice works


dmx is shit



. i remember tkaing it during christmas time and i was high as fk during the party.

switched to



depoxetine for a few months. this shit will make it feel like ur stomach is aching sometimes though. but eventually my erections naturally adjusted.

brain chemistry all good now. no need drug


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 20, 2020)

RandomGuy said:


> Premature ejac = high T


Legit, when I have low T while dieting hard I have the opposite of premature ejaculation.


----------



## Hozay (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice thread.


----------



## kilgrave (Jul 30, 2020)

A little lidocaine on the tip never hurts.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 30, 2020)

Pornstars do a second round thats why they last so long


----------

